# How to lose a good reputation Mr Boardman



## creakyjoints (4 Mar 2011)

Hi,
Would be interested to hear from similar (or different) experiences to mine. Just after Christmas I bought a Boardman Pro Carbon. I am sure in theory it's a great bike, but my experience has been very disappointing. After no more than 70 miles a front wheel spoke broke and, having waited 3 weeks for Halfords to find space to book it in and re-tweak the wheel, I had gone no more than 15 miles before another/the same front wheel spoke fell out again. A week ago, Halfords promised they would have a replacement wheel by today. No call, no response when you try to ring them. It seems to me that a bike is only as good as the customer's experience of it .... glowing reports in the bike press, Chris Boardman's laudable design philosophy are, in a short time, going to be worth a crock of s*1t if the assembly and after care are third world. Neither can Boardman bikes separate their reputation from Halfords simply by refusing any contact with the customer on their web site and referring all calls to Halfords. Boardman seeks to profit from a commercial deal which leverages Halfords component purchasing power and their sales outlet reach. Unfortunately, for us and him, he has to trade that against Halfords dismal reputation for service and maintenance quality. For me at least, the trade is beginning to look like a poor one. Would be really interested to hear others' experiences. Is this a growing trend .... or have I just been unlucky?


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Mar 2011)

no, you haven't. I did Dr. Bike sessions last year and came across a few Halfords assembled bikes. They were put together badly.

A friend has just bought the same bike, and took it round to Brixton Cycles in its box to be put together.


----------



## Twenty Inch (4 Mar 2011)

Halfords....a bunch of monkeys who couldn't give a stuff. Get a proper bike shop to look over it.

I once rescued a girl whose chainset had fallen off her newly-purchased Halfords bike. They'd even given her a certificate of safety with it, three weeks before it nearly killed her.


----------



## pshore (4 Mar 2011)

In the back of my memory I recall that there was a thread on possibly BikeRadar where a lot of people were grumbling about Halfords. Mr Boardman himself signed up and wrote something in that thread. 

He was setting up a direct selling arm for his bikes so they could sell direct if people wanted that.


----------



## Banjo (4 Mar 2011)

In fairness there is a good bike mechanic in my local branch but the standards seem to vary wildly from branch to branch.

Wouldnt be at all surprised if Boardman seperates his business from them and goes it alone.


----------



## Kestevan (4 Mar 2011)

I have to admit I quite like the look of the Boardman range.

However, I'm not sure I'd ever actually buy one. 

Halfords staff can vary from dedicated and talented down to mouth breathing chimps, who shouldn't be allowed chocolate tools. Unfortunately the simians seem to vastly outnumber the others.

As to the bikes themselves, I'd have to be awfully keen to want to shellout over a grand on a bike without being able to test ride it first.
Compare Halfords approach with the 7 day test ride available from Wiggle for instance - no competition.

I think now Boardmans have built a reputation as decent bikes, they will look to move away from the exclusive Halfords deal. In the long run the Halfords tie in surely going to restrict sales.


----------



## Brommyboy (4 Mar 2011)

Very few bike shops will check the spoke tension of a wheel, although some do check for the wheel running true. Modern wheels are not hand built and frequently have unequal spoke tensions. When I get a new wheel I test the spokes: ping each with a metal object and they should play the same note for the same side! Often there are slack spokes and these can be tightened without affecting the truing. A higher than normal note indicates a tight spoke and a lower note a slack one. The only tool needed is a spoke key and a bit of gentle patience! Just a quarter turn each time until all are firm.


----------



## chrispidgeon (4 Mar 2011)

The other thing is that you cannot get one! Various models on halfords site, but when you go further no store ha any that I want!

Shambles


----------



## mickle (4 Mar 2011)

I like the man, and I like the bikes no less than the offerings from any number of middle of the road manufacturers but I will never, in a million years, ride one. 

Because one person, someone - anyone might think I bought a bike from Halffrauds.


----------



## jay clock (4 Mar 2011)

> Halfords staff can vary from dedicated and talented down to mouth breathing chimps, who shouldn't be allowed chocolate tools. Unfortunately the simians seem to vastly outnumber the others


Agreed.. I nipped into a branch in Bournemouth when the nipple broke off my STI gear cable. The long lad had a badge with his name one. This matched a certificate on the wall sayng he was qualified to service (maybe assemble bikes). He was really helpful and honest as he a) tried to sell me an MTB brake cable, then once I had the right part admitted he had zero idea how to fit it!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Mar 2011)

mickle said:


> I like the man, and I like the bikes no less than the offerings from any number of middle of the road manufacturers but I will never, in a million years, ride one.
> 
> Because one person, someone - anyone might think I bought a bike from Halffrauds.




10/10 for honesty. 

I love my Boardman*. As does every other Boardman owner I know. I wrench it myself. As does every other Boardman owner I know; largely because the average LBS doesn't get how SRAM stuff works but is keen to learn on my pride and joy. No ta. I didn't wrench it myself for the first year but the charming young man at my local Halfords is now at Uni.



*with the singular exception of the saddle, a product of a sadistic bar steward's plastics moulding plant.


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2011)

Mr B's new Air Range and the new Elite MTB's look fab. Must be dangerous letting a monkey loose on Dura Ace / RED and SRAM XX


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (4 Mar 2011)

Unfortunately, poorly tuned factory wheels that come with bikes are not uncommon. 

What rubs salt in the wound however is the service when problems are raised, and the regularity of bad reports. It is as if Halfords have considered, decided and accepted that failing some customers is ok as part of the cost of doing business cheaply. While for some services and products that is not unreasonable, it is definitely NOT ok when safety on roads is involved.
I wonder if Boardman chose those jokers because they co-invested in the business, or because they are everywhere, and/or because they can afford to take a smaller commission/cut (than Evans e.g.) allowing the bikes to be sold at a reasonable price. If you were him, who would you use as your high street outlet?


----------



## jig-sore (4 Mar 2011)

chrispidgeon said:


> The other thing is that you cannot get one! Various models on halfords site, but when you go further no store ha any that I want!
> 
> Shambles



old range on the way out/new range just released 




mickle said:


> I like the man, and I like the bikes no less than the offerings from any number of middle of the road manufacturers but I will never, in a million years, ride one.
> 
> Because one person, someone - anyone might think I bought a bike from Halffrauds.



pathetic opinion.


the boardman bikes are good, i bought mine boxed from halfords and assembled it myself, including tightening and truing the wheels. nothing wrong with that bike.

if you cant assemble it yourself take it boxed to your LBS and get them to do it.

i never rate after sales service of any kind and i dont rely on it either, learn to look after things yourself and buy what you like.

what next... call out the AA to change a car tyre ??? Jesus, what is the world coming too ???


----------



## xpc316e (4 Mar 2011)

I understand your frustration, but although it says Boardman on the bike, your contract is with Halfords and Boardman are correct to refer you back to them. Three weeks before they can rectify a problem is much too long though, and you have been treated very poorly. Think about rejecting the bike and demanding a full refund.


----------



## JAC (4 Mar 2011)

Never ridden a Boardman bike but in terms of build quality seem good value for the price. As for Halfords I must be the one on here that has moved from LBS and started using them.Might just have been lucky but in my local store ( Huddersfield ) found them to first class.


----------



## Fozz (4 Mar 2011)

when i started riding again, i was quite determined to use my local independant shop. I found them to be rude, clique and very dismissive of my budget and questions........

they`ve closed down 

I went into Halfords and asked the same (probobly stupid) questions and got treated like a customer, they suggested i buy online and pick up at the shop, and then, when i bought some tyres did it as a online purchase without me asking (saving me £10) 

So for me, My local Halfords IS my LBS and very happy i am.......

the problem with a big company is you get a huge range of quality with regards to service you do get good people but generally if you pay peanuts.......


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Mar 2011)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> I wonder if Boardman chose those jokers because they co-invested in the business, or because they are everywhere, and/or because they can afford to take a smaller commission/cut (than Evans e.g.) allowing the bikes to be sold at a reasonable price. If you were him, who would you use as your high street outlet?



He chose them because the independent trade, and other chains, were not interested in a new brand. Their message to him was basically 'once you've made your brands reputation and proved your products are a winner then we will take the risk of stocking and selling them, until then we won't touch them with a bargepole.' At the time the prescient Halfords CEO was predicting a cycling boom and was investing heavily in trying to align his own brand as a reseller of high quality cycles 'doing a skoda' so he stepped up and took a huge risk invested in a startup and sold them alongside Condors and Van Nicholas and other premium products. The strategy proved difficult (impossible) to implement, in part becuase of resistance from the potential customer base, in part becuase of the unexpected investment required, and in part because of external pressures outside a CEO's control, the company has failed to move its position accordingly. They call it the execution premium. Great strategy but implementation comes at a price.


----------



## PpPete (4 Mar 2011)

Brommyboy said:


> Very few bike shops will check the spoke tension of a wheel, although some do check for the wheel running true. Modern wheels are not hand built and frequently have unequal spoke tensions. When I get a new wheel I test the spokes: ping each with a metal object and they should play the same note for the same side! Often there are slack spokes and these can be tightened without affecting the truing. A higher than normal note indicates a tight spoke and a lower note a slack one. The only tool needed is a spoke key and a bit of gentle patience! Just a quarter turn each time until all are firm.



I came across a Speicalized wheel last year which continually had spokes going loose... several visits to LBS later, but when I had a go , I found it impossible to true it with anything like even spoke tensions. Frustrated I dis-assembled the whole thing with intention of a complete rebuild, only to find the rim had a natural "pringle" to it.	Sorry, but Halfords and Boardman are not unique.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Mar 2011)

My Boardman SC Comp fixed is a brilliant bike,it's a shame you have got a Friday bike which has not lived up to the name on the tube.
As for Halfords staff,again it's a shame you have had no joy because the lad at the shop i got mine ( White City in Manchester ) from could not be more enthusiastic about me ordering a fixed and was as exited as me to see one in the flesh.
Hope you have some joy like i have with the brand,i really look forward to riding it every time.


----------



## mickle (4 Mar 2011)

jig-sore said:


> pathetic opinion.
> 
> 
> the boardman bikes are good, i bought mine boxed from halfords and assembled it myself, including tightening and truing the wheels. nothing wrong with that bike.
> ...



You're joking right?


----------



## festival (5 Mar 2011)

creakyjoints said:


> Hi,
> Would be interested to hear from similar (or different) experiences to mine. Just after Christmas I bought a Boardman Pro Carbon. I am sure in theory it's a great bike, but my experience has been very disappointing. After no more than 70 miles a front wheel spoke broke and, having waited 3 weeks for Halfords to find space to book it in and re-tweak the wheel, I had gone no more than 15 miles before another/the same front wheel spoke fell out again. A week ago, Halfords promised they would have a replacement wheel by today. No call, no response when you try to ring them. It seems to me that a bike is only as good as the customer's experience of it .... glowing reports in the bike press, Chris Boardman's laudable design philosophy are, in a short time, going to be worth a crock of s*1t if the assembly and after care are third world. Neither can Boardman bikes separate their reputation from Halfords simply by refusing any contact with the customer on their web site and referring all calls to Halfords. Boardman seeks to profit from a commercial deal which leverages Halfords component purchasing power and their sales outlet reach. Unfortunately, for us and him, he has to trade that against Halfords dismal reputation for service and maintenance quality. For me at least, the trade is beginning to look like a poor one. Would be really interested to hear others' experiences. Is this a growing trend .... or have I just been unlucky?




This is an excellent bike for the price but I know there were problems with the wheels that were easy sorted by a competent mechanic (don't laugh) coupled with the poor/non existent PDI'ing 
If you still haven't resolved this I strongly recommend that you speak to the store manager and put him on the spot. Generally the store managers have been instructed to do what ever it takes to avoid a complaint. He may be unaware of what is going on, but make sure you get the store manager and not just a duty manager. If still no joy insist on speaking to the area manager, they will go berserk at the store for dragging them into it but should ensure you are happy
Ask him How many full timers work in the bike hut and what experience they have and is the bh manager is qualified as many are now not cyclist let alone have any knowledge of bikes if you get a poor response to these questions suggest they pay to have it serviced elsewhwere.


----------



## bauldbairn (5 Mar 2011)

I own a Boardman and wouldn't hesitate to buy another - possibly the new CX Team later this year.

Halfords differ greatly from town to town and many do allow test rides if they have the bike in stock(as they all should really) - probably only around the car park though. 
Very few LBS's will allow you much longer test rides(unless your Norm and ride it home - then phone up and say you'll take it!).

All the dimensions of the bikes are available on the Boardman website - so buy carefully - I believe all internet purchases can be returned if completely unhappy within 7 days(isn't it the law?).

The bike mentioned in the OP did have problems with spokes and this should have been rectified by your local Halfords branch. As "Festival" says ask to see the manager and if you don't get satisfaction take it to a bike mechanic you can trust and ask them to sort it - then take the bill to Halfords.

Good luck.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Mar 2011)

bauldbairn said:


> I own a Boardman and wouldn't hesitate to buy another - possibly the new CX Team later this year.
> 
> Halfords differ greatly from town to town and many do allow test rides if they have the bike in stock(as they all should really) - probably only around the car park though.
> Very few LBS's will allow you much longer test rides(unless your Norm and ride it home - then phone up and say you'll take it!).
> ...



The Halfords in my closest large town has a MTBer and he does know his stuff so i would not hesitate to buy a bike from them although i would always take my bike to the LBS for any serving/repairs i could not do as they are quick, cheap and do have the time to talk to you.


----------



## jig-sore (5 Mar 2011)

mickle said:


> You're joking right?



not one bit, i bought the bike sealed in a box so they didn't get to touch it and its not going anywhere near a halfords anytime in the future.

i rode it for 300 miles then put it away for the "road salt" season, complete with a full strip-down and rebuild (apart from bar tape). nothing wrong with the bike, rides very well.

unless the frame/forks fail then my bikes relationship with halfords ended the minute i carried the box out of the shop


----------



## chrispidgeon (5 Mar 2011)

the new models look nice. Liking the Comp with SRAM Apex at £799


----------



## creakyjoints (5 Mar 2011)

Jig Sore - what a shame your post is so disrespectful after all the helpful and well-informed comments of other cyclists. My bike was offered and sold to me assembled - so I have every reason to expect it to be done competently. It's not a question so much of 'after sales' as selling it in a useable state in the first place. Learning to 'look after things yourself' has nothing to do with accepting shoddy goods that are under warranty so you have totally missed the point, I'm afraid.


----------



## Bikeabit (5 Mar 2011)

jig-sore said:


> old range on the way out/new range just released
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well, actually yes. I can't get off wheel nuts tightened at the garage and I would not dream in a thousand years of changing a tyre, for example, on a dark country road or on a motorway.


----------



## mickle (5 Mar 2011)

creakyjoints said:


> Jig Sore - what a shame your post is so disrespectful after all the helpful and well-informed comments of other cyclists. My bike was offered and sold to me assembled - so I have every reason to expect it to be done competently. It's not a question so much of 'after sales' as selling it in a useable state in the first place. Learning to 'look after things yourself' has nothing to do with accepting shoddy goods that are under warranty so you have totally missed the point, I'm afraid.



Quite.


----------



## jig-sore (5 Mar 2011)

OK, i didn't mean to be disrespectful. i meant the problem is not with Mr boardman or the bikes, the problem is with halfords.

if your going to buy a boardman you should buy it boxed, which is an option, *and don't let halfords near it.
*
if you cant put it together yourself, take it to the LBS.... NOT halfords.

if it goes wrong and you cant fix it yourself, take it to the LBS... not halfords

if you need a spare part, go to your LBS... not halfords.

if the frame or forks fail unfortunately your going to have to go through halfords.

i still stand by what i said on changing a car wheel, there are extend-able tools that will allow you to undo the wheels nuts, they should not be that tight. you should also know how to change a bike tyre for when your out riding. anyone can learn it. no excuses im afraid (OK maybe if your a pensioner)


----------



## jig-sore (5 Mar 2011)

creakyjoints said:


> Jig Sore - what a shame your post is so disrespectful after all the helpful and well-informed comments of other cyclists. My bike was offered and sold to me assembled - *so I have every reason to expect it to be done competently*. It's not a question so much of 'after sales' as selling it in a useable state in the first place. Learning to 'look after things yourself' has nothing to do with accepting shoddy goods that are under warranty so you have totally missed the point, I'm afraid.



this is halfords we are talking about... this is where you went wrong. you can bleat on all you like about could and should... the fact is they can't and won't and they don't care either


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Mar 2011)

Forgive me if I am wrong, but Mickle's point reads (to me) that he would not ride a bike that has associations with Halfords and that people may recognise comes from there due to its image, not whether the assembly by Halfolrds is adequite.

If I am reading it right, then fair play really, I dont see why thats a pathetic opinion, its just a different opinion.


----------



## Adasta (5 Mar 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Forgive me if I am wrong, but Mickle's point reads (to me) that he would not ride a bike that has associations with Halfords and that people may recognise comes from there due to its image, not whether the assembly by Halfolrds is adequite.
> 
> If I am reading it right, then fair play really, I dont see why thats a pathetic opinion, its just a different opinion.



The problem with that view is that it shifts a lot of _gravitas_ onto the retailer. Does it matter where the bike comes from? Isn't it a type of snobbery? Shouldn't the bike on which you are riding be more important than the shop from which you bought it?

I can understand avoiding Halfords because of their service, but it's unfair to write off a bike simply because it's being sold through one particular outlet. It puts the cart before the horse.


----------



## jig-sore (5 Mar 2011)

Adasta said:


> The problem with that view is that it shifts a lot of _gravitas_ onto the retailer. Does it matter where the bike comes from? Isn't it a type of snobbery? Shouldn't the bike on which you are riding be more important than the shop from which you bought it?
> 
> I can understand avoiding Halfords because of their service, but it's unfair to write off a bike simply because it's being sold through one particular outlet. It puts the cart before the horse.



couldn't have said it better myself

reminds me of the old "im not listening to abba/bee gees" crap that we used to sprout when we were *kids* 

boardmans are very good bikes. forget about halfords (they don't come with halfords labels on them) and you can get yourself a well spec-ed bike at a very competitive price. 

to disregard the boardman range only because they are sold at halfords is in my opinion.... pathetic ... get over it !!!!


----------



## som3blok3 (5 Mar 2011)

bauldbairn said:


> I own a Boardman and wouldn't hesitate to buy another



+1 for that. 

As for the whole Halfords experience, never again will I pass through their doors. I reserved mine online and phoned the branch to check they had it in stock. Got the bus down there with the vision of bringing it back in the box and building it myself. 

Got to the shop and they didn't have it (this is a common issue with the collect at store option, that's another story). Seems the one that was showing as 'in stock' was the display one, so they offered me that at a discount.

RESULT!! Cheap(er) bike and no need to get the bus back, I'll ride it back, I'm sure it's been built well......

Both disc brakes were rubbing, bolts were loose, bar ends were put on upside down, the list went on. It was an interesting 2 mile ride back, put it that way.

I wrote an email to Halfords to explain my bad sales experience, didn't want an appology, just an acknowledgemet.... No reply!

Now I've basically dismantled the whole bike and re-built it, it's bl00dy gorgeous.

The quicker CB gets out of Halfords the better.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Mar 2011)

Adasta said:


> The problem with that view is that it shifts a lot of _gravitas_ onto the retailer. Does it matter where the bike comes from? Isn't it a type of snobbery? Shouldn't the bike on which you are riding be more important than the shop from which you bought it?
> 
> I can understand avoiding Halfords because of their service, but it's unfair to write off a bike simply because it's being sold through one particular outlet. It puts the cart before the horse.



A lot of your questions/points are very subjective. To some people certain things matter, to others they dont.

Whilst it may be seen as a form of snobbery and riding is of course the most important aspect of owning a bike, you will feel (through choice or not) a certain way about your bike or self image when using it (as influenced by many things) and it will effect how often you ride it.

People should buy a bike from wherever they are comfortable (for whatever reasons are right for them), as they are more likely to ride it often.


----------



## jig-sore (5 Mar 2011)

som3blok3 said:


> Got to the shop and they didn't have it (this is a common issue with the collect at store option, that's another story). Seems the one that was showing as 'in stock' was the display one,



exactly what happened to me, only i didn't accept the bike as it was scratched and had no front brake !!!


----------



## jig-sore (5 Mar 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Whilst it may be seen as a form of snobbery and riding is of course the most important aspect of owning a bike, you will feel (through choice or not) a certain way about your bike or self image when using it and it will effect how often you ride it.



unfortunately this may be true... but that dont make it right. i would certainly feel "a certain way" about myself if i couldn't rise above such attitudes


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (5 Mar 2011)

GregCollins said:


> He chose them because the independent trade, and other chains, were not interested in a new brand. Their message to him was basically 'once you've made your brands reputation and proved your products are a winner then we will take the risk of stocking and selling them, until then we won't touch them with a bargepole.' At the time the prescient Halfords CEO was predicting a cycling boom and was investing heavily in trying to align his own brand as a reseller of high quality cycles 'doing a skoda' so he stepped up and took a huge risk invested in a startup and sold them alongside Condors and Van Nicholas and other premium products. The strategy proved difficult (impossible) to implement, in part becuase of resistance from the potential customer base, in part becuase of the unexpected investment required, and in part because of external pressures outside a CEO's control, the company has failed to move its position accordingly. They call it the execution premium. Great strategy but implementation comes at a price.



Greg thanks for that background.

To me the problem here is beyond that of Boardman's reputation if safety on the road is an issue as some posters have pointed out.

Halfords sells roughly 1 million bikes a year (and they build 95% of what they sell), i.e. around 30% of bikes sold in UK, plus around 8 million bike accessories. Of those 1 million bikes, 21000 or 2% were Boardmans in the year to April 2010, a number that had grown sharply since it started only 2.5 years earlier and which they believe to be at the same level as other more established premium brands. 

They state that cycling is a high margin segment amongst their sales portfolio, meaning well over 55% in gross margin and 14% in pretax margin, because those figures cover all sales. Having read their audited statements I would consider the company to be in rude health financially.

Some of us undoubtedly are savvy enough to be able to protect ourselves from unreliable mechanics and poor after sales service. Unfortunately I suspect they are the minority. What should we do to help the rest?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Mar 2011)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> Greg thanks for that background.
> ....
> 
> Some of us undoubtedly are savvy enough to be able to protect ourselves from unreliable mechanics and poor after sales service. Unfortunately I suspect they are the minority. What should we do to help the rest?



Thanks for the reasoned response.... I think a lot is about being educated consumers

First off all consumers should be aware of their rights and know how to escalate a complaint through a retailers hierarchy regardless off if that is a chain or a small local shop imo. Just going off on one, or in a huff, does nothing to hold the shop to account.

Second I feel the myth that people will get wonderful service from an LBS over a Halfords, or other chains, simply because LBS's are inherently superior to chains is a myth. There are great LBS's and awful one's, and what an informed consumer finds to be a great shop can be a dreadful experience for a noob.

Third, if you accept being handed a display bike and just ride off on it assuming it will be fine, without checking it over, then you're almost as dumb as the schmuck that handed it to you.

Much of which implies our educated cyclist consumers should know what a well prepped bike looks like and should be at least capable of doing an M check.It is a vehicle after all. ideally I'd then like them to be able to put things right if they find something wrong as for me that is part of the joy of the relationship between rider and bike; a large measure of self reliance and self sufficiency


----------



## Garz (5 Mar 2011)

Whilst I understand your annoyance on this matter I would have got the LBS to sort out the wheel and got the receipt for the branch to pick up the bill for. That is after I read a few of these lead times that are ridiculous, and having more experience on road bikes would be the route I took so I could at least use the bike whilst recouping the costs.

Good luck anyhow, I love my boardman comp, to me was an awesome value purchase.


----------



## Jim_Noir (5 Mar 2011)

So far no issue with mine... though the guy who served me when handing over my C2W letter was a bit of a tool (he was the manager!) so look foward with having to deal with him with any issues!


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Mar 2011)

Our Halfrauds experience purchasing Mrs FF's hybrid was pretty poor and I can't be arsed to write about it ...

But the bike's fab!


----------



## Cubist (6 Mar 2011)

I got mine from Halfords as our firm only dealt with them under C2W, and anyway I love the bike. However, the first thing I did was set it up and check it over. The discs rubbed a bit, but I think that's starting to look like a generic Avid nightmare, and the gears needed ticking over, but only to fine -tune. 

I didn't take it back for its "free service" as it was running beautifully by then, and the last thing I wanted was for some spotty 'erbert messing with the gear cables. 

Shame about the retailer, but you cannot fault the bikes. 

As for Halfords? Well, my great Aunt Agatha went into Halfords last week for a tube of coppaslip, and by the Friday her incontinence pads had self-combusted in the airing cupboard.


----------



## som3blok3 (6 Mar 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> [attachment=2555:Copy of IMG_1669.JPG]Our Halfrauds experience purchasing Mrs FF's hybrid was pretty poor and I can't be arsed to write about it ...
> 
> But the bike's fab!



Bloody great bike, F version of the one I ride.
Bloody great beer, love Tanglefoot


----------



## chewy (6 Mar 2011)

Been eyeing up the Boardman for my next purchase. My main problem is the compact chainset, really wanted a triple but will have to do some mats to see how much more gear raio I would gain over the Boardmens compact if I go for a much more expensive Giant or Trek(or the like!).

The Boardman sure looks like value to me, and alot of reviews say the same.....but I would want to build and service my own bike, not sure about my local Halfords skill level (could be fine for all I know), but then I have no experience of my LBS skill level either, to be fair! Either way, I like to personaly check it over myself even though I know I shouldn't have to really.

That what I did with my Carerra and I cant fault the bike, but the nearest a spotty youth came near to it was when he handed me the box!!!

Oh, and near enough everyone should be able to change a spare wheel/check oil levels etc on their horseless carriage. It really is the basics of self reliance.


----------



## mickle (7 Mar 2011)

Having the ability to service or maintain your own bike is undoubtedly desireable but not essential. There is no entry requirement for cycling. If Halfords cannot assemble a bike to be roadworthy they shouldn't be selling them, it's that simple, and to me it really is that black and white. It shouldn't fall to the consumer to assemble a bicycle, even if they are qualified or experienced enough to do it themselves. 

We aren't expected to be able to service our own cars before we get behind the wheel, just as we aren't expected to service our boilers before we take a fricking bath - so why do people think its acceptable to let a vehicle out on the road without a professional assembly and safety check? 

I've seen the bikes which end up in bike shops after being sold in a box and having dad try and assemble it to road going condition with the plastic allen keys which came in the box. These are the bread and butter jobs of independent bike shops up and down the land.



Poorly assembled bikes hurt cycling, because poorly assembled bikes fail.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (7 Mar 2011)

mickle said:


> Having the ability to service or maintain your own bike is undoubtedly desireable but not essential. There is no entry requirement for cycling. *If Halfords cannot assemble a bike to be roadworthy they shouldn't be selling them*, it's that simple, and to me it really is that black and white. It shouldn't fall to the consumer to assemble a bicycle, even if they are qualified or experienced enough to do it themselves.



+1.




pshore said:


> In the back of my memory I recall that there was a thread on possibly BikeRadar where a lot of people were grumbling about Halfords. Mr Boardman himself signed up and wrote something in that thread.



This is the BR thread. Has Halfords' service noticeably improved since (June 2009)?


----------



## bauldbairn (8 Mar 2011)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> This is the BR thread. Has Halfords' service noticeably improved since (June 2009)?



Cheers for posting the link - very interesting!!


----------



## rich87 (8 Mar 2011)

I very nearly bought the Boardman Pro carbon in January. Spoke to the guys in Halford's and the guys in my local bike shop. I was pretty much set on the Boardman before even going to see it after reading all of the positive reviews.

However, the people in Halfords new virtually nothing about the bike and did not give me any confidence in the bike i would be buying.

In contrast, the guys at the local bike shop could tell me everything about the Boardman and everything about the bikes they were selling so i could make a proper informed decision. They showed me stripped down frames off the pro carbon and comparable carbon trek bikes and demonstrated the difference in quality. The pro carbon having an uneven surface on the inside where as the trek frame was perfectly smooth, making it much stronger and more reliable.

After this i just couldn't bring myself to buy from halfords and i'm so glad i didn't.

There have been a couple of niggly problems with the trek, but when i took it back to them they sorted it out free of charge and got me back on the road the same day. Amazing service from very passionate cyclists who know what they're talking about. Cycle-ops in Tonbridge, I would highly recommend them!

I purchased a 2009 Trek 4.5 madone off them for the same price as the sale pro carbon from halfords and on this model you have the uneven spoke configuration. The 2010 trek models reverted back to the even spoke configuration so i asked the guys in Cycle-ops whether this was because the 2009 spoke configuration wasn't actually very good. They said the change on the 2010 bikes was because it's more difficult to get the tension correct in the 2009 spoke configuration and as a result of inept bike shops not getting this right, spokes had broken on bikes people had bought.

However, their highly trained staff always get it right meaning they've had no problems with them. I suspect the broken spokes are as a result of the poor workmanship at halfords.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (8 Mar 2011)

bauldbairn said:


> The bike mentioned in the OP did have problems with spokes and this should have been rectified by your local Halfords branch. As "Festival" says ask to see the manager and if you don't get satisfaction *take it to a bike mechanic you can trust and ask them to sort it - then take the bill to Halfords*.







Garz said:


> Whilst I understand your annoyance on this matter *I would have got the LBS to sort out the wheel and got the receipt for the branch to pick up the bill for*.




Not unreasonable recommendations due to unacceptable wait for warranty repairs if one can't diy, but be prepared for a fight if this lady's recent experience was anything to go by (you have to register [free] to read the whole thread). It involved a kid's bike, it took her over 3 months to get Halfords to pay up after getting an independent report, filing at the small claims court, getting a default judgement plus numerous emails etc.

The independent report says:

_without prejudice

gt chucka
frame no p9fll0345
inspection instructions quote to correct bike set up

inspection results the bike has had minimal use and would only require a basic service of £25 plus the cost of a new stem the service adjustments are as follows

rear gear hanger straigntening
chain device positioning correctly and set up
rear gear set up
brakes set up
general torque setting check on whole bike
replacement stem due to thread stripping caused by cross threading

we have checked the whole bike and have found that only the stem needs replacing due to incorrect fitting. apart from this the only other work needed is the basic service charge of 25.00 on inspection we have found many issues with the set up of his bike which should not have occured if the bike was correctly set up when the bike was built and pre delivery inspected to conform to the british quality standards we are happy to carry out the work needed to this bike as we are confident that the basic service would rectify these problems all of the work carried out by us is done by cytech qualified mechanic and would be tested prior to the delivery back to the customer

inspection mechanic
_


----------



## mr Mag00 (8 Mar 2011)

i bet this guy wont get his bikes from Halfords boardman-bikes-signs-aussie-pete-jacobs


----------



## Ghost Donkey (8 Mar 2011)

Interedtingly my new LBS (following a move) employs a very good and enthusiastov young mechanic who previously worked at halfords. I'm happy to let him work ony bike now and I'm guessing he did a good job a halfords. It's down to luck who you get and I generally avoid them but I have the luxery of a good LBS at the end of my street. An old student flatmate of mine used to work at halfords
I wouldn't have let him loose on a can of beans never mind my bike.


----------



## utdrd (13 Mar 2011)

I bought a team Carbon 2010 a while back and cannot speak highly enough of the bike. That it was purchased through Halfords is inconsequential to me although evidently this mere fact is quite disturbing to some regardless of 'build' issues. The snobbery of some cyclists never ceases to amaze particularly when one looks at the democratic ethos of cycling as an activity. Not being a bike mechanic myself (but with a modicum of knowledge)I believe Halfords did a reasonable job in assembling the bike although I did have to make some adjustments to the brakes. The actual bike mechanic appeared to know his stuff and seemed genuinely interested in turning out a product he could stand over. For what it's worth I ride my team carbon wearing cycling gear from Lidl and Aldi except for the £50 overshoes bought at the LBS which are falling apart!


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Mar 2011)

Like i said before,the guy at Halfords White City that i ordered my SC comp fixed was over the moon that someone was getting one in because he had not seen one....something about gears and stuff being more popular  That made me feel like there was someone that actually took an interest in the product.Once i got it home i could not be more happy with it although i did change the drops to bullbars but that was just personel riding style,nothing to do with the bars that were supplied with it.


----------



## ancientreg (13 Aug 2013)

creakyjoints said:


> Hi,
> Would be interested to hear from similar (or different) experiences to mine. Just after Christmas I bought a Boardman Pro Carbon. I am sure in theory it's a great bike, but my experience has been very disappointing. After no more than 70 miles a front wheel spoke broke and, having waited 3 weeks for Halfords to find space to book it in and re-tweak the wheel, I had gone no more than 15 miles before another/the same front wheel spoke fell out again. A week ago, Halfords promised they would have a replacement wheel by today. No call, no response when you try to ring them. It seems to me that a bike is only as good as the customer's experience of it .... glowing reports in the bike press, Chris Boardman's laudable design philosophy are, in a short time, going to be worth a crock of s*1t if the assembly and after care are third world. Neither can Boardman bikes separate their reputation from Halfords simply by refusing any contact with the customer on their web site and referring all calls to Halfords. Boardman seeks to profit from a commercial deal which leverages Halfords component purchasing power and their sales outlet reach. Unfortunately, for us and him, he has to trade that against Halfords dismal reputation for service and maintenance quality. For me at least, the trade is beginning to look like a poor one. Would be really interested to hear others' experiences. Is this a growing trend .... or have I just been unlucky?


----------



## ancientreg (13 Aug 2013)

i've got a carbon fibre Boardman, bottom bracket failed after only 3,000 miles. Stillunder warranty, took it back three times, problem still not sortrd at time of writing,what a mess . Once warranty period expires, Halfords will see me no more. Shame, bike is agood 'un.

Ancientreg


----------

